# taking plants that don't belong to you? DO NOT post here.



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm getting sick of seeing threads of people finding plants that don't belong to them and asking others about how potent they will be and blah blah blah.

I say, read this sticky and realize these threads are not welcome here. there is almost no native cannabis in places close to civilization, so the likelyhood that you've stumbled upon wild plants is very very low.

so if I see anymore of these threads of people taking plants that don't belong to them, or harvesting plants that don't belong to them, they will be deleted immediately.

I don't think I will see any disagreement from my fellow mods and owners of the site. 


happy posting, stay high, grow your own plants.


----------



## dam612 (Sep 10, 2011)

i liked when fdd would ban for rippers


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah too bad I don't have banning power or I would too.... 

I'd be VERY surprised if anyone disagreed with me on this one... even if it's some hemp field I still don't want to see that shit in here. no hints of taking plants that don't belong to you WHATSOEVER.


----------



## sonar (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree. While we really don't like censoring anyone around here, threads like that are a form of trolling in my opinion.


----------



## nick88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. Especially when the majority of times they didn't just stumble across someones grow, they were friggn looking for them in the first place.
Imo 99% of the bastards who do take peoples grows. Are either to fukn lazy or too stupid to grow there own so they go out and take what others have put there hard work and time into. Hope they run across a gorw set up where they run into a few nasty lil surprises.


----------



## amrcngror (Sep 10, 2011)

i totally agree % 100+ ppl that rip off others are ignorant, jealous, fuckheads that deserve to run into a couple lil surprises like nick88 said...if you find someones crop and come onto this site to ask questions bout it youll more then likely get ran outta here


----------



## Grumpy' (Sep 10, 2011)

I couldn't agree more. And as the last one went on four pages it should have been stopped as of post 16 (hint hint). Maybe as a group, if you see a thread about it, we can post the links here for easy access for the mods to rectify promptly.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2011)

Grumpy' said:


> I couldn't agree more. And as the last one went on four pages it should have been stopped as of post 16 (hint hint). Maybe as a group, if you see a thread about it, we can post the links here for easy access for the mods to rectify promptly.


I usually hit the "report" button when I see something I know is contrary to site rules.
Do Mods get these? It sure would be nice to get some feedback at times like that.


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 10, 2011)

I'v noticed that 9 times outa 10 its a new comer to the site and i guess most do it for attention.

but yes, not allowed


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I usually hit the "report" button when I see something I know is contrary to site rules.
> Do Mods get these? It sure would be nice to get some feedback at times like that.


I don't think the new mods get these...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2011)

*Hatter* - can you tell us whom the "reports" go to & how they are dealt with?


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 10, 2011)

I believe the reported post goes to potroast. but i cant really be certain on that, but no, reported post do not get sent to the mod's....at least not to me....


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah like I said they go to one of the big boy mods..... or the owner of the site.

we're just little section mods. we only have the power to remove threads and shit. can't ban members or silence then or do anything of that nature, just posts and threads within this section.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

It should be 1 persons J.O.B. to delete those threads or post.

I agree that crap doesn't belong on the boards.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> It should be 1 persons J.O.B. to delete those threads or post.
> 
> I agree that crap doesn't belong on the boards.


I don't agree... we're not always online at the same time... there should be atleast 3 mods per section depending upon activity.


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah i believe their is like 8 or 9 little mod's per grow section(outdoor/indoor/toke n talk) "thread mod's" if you will....why so many per section i have no idea i think 1 or 2 is plenty...but o well, i will do my part so to speak


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> I don't agree... we're not always online at the same time... there should be atleast 3 mods per section depending upon activity.


3 would also be fine...but not 8 or 9 of us


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

I think we're all in an initiation phase... they put out so many so they can slowly phase out the bad ones... not a bad way to do it imo.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> I don't agree... we're not always online at the same time... there should be atleast 3 mods per section depending upon activity.



Yes you are right,this is a busy place.

Wonder why this task has not been given to a few of the new mods.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Yes you are right,this is a busy place.
> 
> Wonder why this task has not been given to a few of the new mods.


initiation period I assume.


----------



## nick88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Its bad enough that after all the work that goes into just getting a site ready diggin, hauling dirt.
Then we have to deal with mother nature, then deal with pests, deseases etc. Then the watering during dry spells.. Not to mention the cost of soil and nutes. We have to deal with the eyes n the sky.
Then after you make it thru all that and you're sitting back thinking about how nice it's gonna b to finaly get to reap the rewards of your hard work. Here comes some lil punk-ass-bastard who takes it away from you. Now the last thing you wanna do is read or see a post where someone is asking questions about some they just stole and yes it's fukn stealing. You didn't put it there, so it's not your shit leave it the hell alone.
I hope all ya thieving lil bastards get hit with a trap and have to walk around the rest of your miserable lil lives with a limp so you will remember to leave peoples shit alone.
And to quote everybodies friend forrest. THAT'S ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT..


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

They should put you guy in a mod boot camp.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> They should put you guy in a mod boot camp.


lol mod boot camp....rollitup mod boot camp... does that mean the person who can take the fattest zong rip?lol


----------



## nick88 (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> lol mod boot camp....rollitup mod boot camp... does that mean the person who can take the fattest zong rip?lol


Now that would b a fun job to apply for..lmao


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

FDD could be the drill instructor,take you guy's out to the lake for some fishin an tokin.


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

LMFAO now we're [email protected] ahahahahahaha me and fdd on a boat.....lmfao


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 10, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> *Hatter* - can you tell us whom the "reports" go to & how they are dealt with?


 i'm not sure how all reported posts go, but i know that i get an email every time someone reports a visitors message for instance.. i can't believe how much hatred goes on in the visitors message section of this site, but i've noticed that this is one section that i do believe all mods get a notice for all reported posts, unless of course it's just me, lol..


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm not sure how all reported posts go, but i know that i get an email every time someone reports a visitors message for instance.. i can't believe how much hatred goes on in the visitors message section of this site, but i've noticed that this is one section that i do believe all mods get a notice for all reported posts, unless of course it's just me, lol..


 lol think it's just you right now....


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree that rippers have no place on this site.

I suggest all rippers be invited to go fishing with fdd.

They needn't know that they are the bait.

Until...


----------



## mtbazz (Sep 10, 2011)

Someone who comes on here and brags about taking plants should be banned. If only people (both thieves and people who think weed is priced too high) knew how much goes into an outdoor grow...

I think this year I personally spend in excess of $400.00 on supplies for my outdoor grow, probably close to 50 hours total in all kinds of weather so far tending to it and digging holes...My crop this year was not stolen but is pretty much destroyed by the winds from Irene, than by mold and PM from almost a week of nonstop rain.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 10, 2011)

I say an admin should set them to global ignore so that no one will ever see their posts. Seems to stop the problem right there and no one is gonna get pissy...


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> LMFAO now we're [email protected] ahahahahahaha me and fdd on a boat.....lmfao


Didn't know how to take this so me ain't gonna touch it.............


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm a free speech'er. I don't believe in any form of censorship, period.

Besides, you can learn a lot from them.

I spent 25 years working inside Folsom Prison. One of the 'perks' of working there was exposure to all the 'pro's' of crime. I would spend hours in conversation with them & learned as much as I could. Like how do you look for a victim? What steps did you take? What worked & what didn't? ect....
Then I went home & got a hammer out!
Let them stay, I want to learn!

peace
doublejj


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I'm a free speech'er. I don't believe in any form of censorship, period.
> 
> Besides, you can learn a lot from them.
> 
> ...


I hear you, but most of these rippers are kids that know nothing. If we let them post, and flame them, mercilessly, as many have been doing, eventually they'll cause problems.

I've been ripped twice. I'd prefer they be unable to even see this site, much less post.


----------



## panhead (Sep 10, 2011)

All reported posts go directly to the mods working the room where the post was reported,outdoor threads get reported to outdoor mods.

Are you guys seeing reports in your moderator cp ? I just found my control panel for moderation today.

Howd you guys get this thread sticky ?


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

panhead said:


> All reported posts go directly to the mods working the room where the post was reported,outdoor threads get reported to outdoor mods.
> 
> Are you guys seeing reports in your moderator cp ? I just found my control panel for moderation today.
> 
> Howd you guys get this thread sticky ?


I'm an outdoor forum moderator so I stickied it.

@mtbazz I hear ya, I spent around $1100 on mine and tons of man hours.


----------



## obijohn (Sep 10, 2011)

Yup, ripoff threads do not belong here


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

I can see where doublejj is coming from but i also see it in this manner.

Riu is the prison...we are inmates.

What happens in prison amongst the population when people bring things up that are not respected in the community?

They are dealt with.

I don't even grow OD but really dislike seein some one ask or brag about fuckin with some other mans hard work.So i can only imagine how some OD growers themselves feel seeing stupid humans posting,like me.


----------



## haz102 (Sep 10, 2011)

If you live in India, Afghanistan or any native place im sure there will be many to take that are just naturally occurring !!!


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

haz102 said:


> If you live in India, Afghanistan or any native place im sure there will be many to take that are just naturally occurring !!!


 like I said the likelyhood of someone on here living in such places starting such a thread is very very unlikely. pretty much I have /never/ seen someone stumble upon native canabis and post about it.


----------



## panhead (Sep 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> I'm an outdoor forum moderator so I stickied it.
> 
> @mtbazz I hear ya, I spent around $1100 on mine and tons of man hours.


Dont want to step on no toes but were not supposed to post anything to a sticky,potroast says he wants to approve all threads prior to going sticky.

I got no bones with you guys or how you mod your forums,its your business & im stayin out of any other forum business that dont concern hydroponics,im just tryin to save you any problems with potroast over making a sticky.

Did you guys see where the reports come in at yet ?
Mellowkitty had to help me find them along with anything else that shows up for our seperate forums.

The blue page ?


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

nope still don't see... and I"m not gonna trip until potroast actually pm's me about it.


----------



## Moteasah (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm all for this as long as we ban the people growing on land that doesn't belong to them as well. Stealing AND trespassing are both illegal but I'm sure NONE of the guerilla growers will be for this.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 10, 2011)

mtbazz said:


> Someone who comes on here and brags about taking plants should be banned. If only people (both thieves and people who think weed is priced too high) knew how much goes into an outdoor grow...
> 
> I think this year I personally spend in excess of $400.00 on supplies for my outdoor grow, probably close to 50 hours total in all kinds of weather so far tending to it and digging holes...My crop this year was not stolen but is pretty much destroyed by the winds from Irene, than by mold and PM from almost a week of nonstop rain.


 

sounds like poor planning but probably total bullshit lol


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> I'm all for this as long as we ban the people growing on land that doesn't belong to them as well. Stealing AND trespassing are both illegal but I'm sure NONE of the guerilla growers will be for this.


I'm not getting into the legal issues. 

I'm going by the simple concept that people who put their heart into something like outdoor growing of epic plants, we all hate it when people steal our hard work, simple.

so for that reason and because I actually have the power to control this now, these types of threads are simply not allowed.. .there is no because this there must be that, or I'm all for this but...

until a mod comes to me and says I can't do it, this is how it is,crop robbers are scum, and their threads are not welcome here.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2011)

I keep my friends close & my enemies closer, let them post

peace
doublejj


----------



## poplars (Sep 10, 2011)

doublejj said:


> I keep my friends close & my enemies closer, let them post
> 
> peace
> doublejj


nobody tracks down croppers from the internet, the police certainly don't...so I'm good on that.


----------



## grizlbr (Sep 10, 2011)

I am just traveling thru! Some people want attention: negative attentions still attention. Internet: say what ever you desire true or not. Until a Mod shuts you down.
So just to stay on track: 1976 I drove a wrecker. MG flipped with 14 oz in zip. got it up right and police looked inside: Take it away! So when I found the baggy tying the steering wheel what was I to do?
Officer! O officer? No my sister smoked soooo. What would your call have been? Fast forward to "Will you dispose of some MJ for me PLEASE!?".....YES LOOKS LIKE 3 POUNDS!


----------



## mtbazz (Sep 10, 2011)

MediMaryUser said:


> sounds like poor planning but probably total bullshit lol


hey, go f yourself d-bag.

Seeds, soil, nutes, etc.... its a spot that in previous years has produced 3-5lbs. by the end of september. hours spent digging holes in rocky soil, making sure things are ok in a hurricane, etc....all wasted.

As far as rippers go, they better hope they don't get caught. They'd be lucky if I caught them, as they would just get off with a severe beating, not so lucky if other people I know caught them, they would wind up in much worse shape if not missing.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 10, 2011)

It turned out to be one I forgot I planted in my back yard.


----------



## veggiegardener (Sep 10, 2011)

wheezer said:


> It turned out to be one I forgot I planted in my back yard.


LOL!

Brought back memories.

1977: Totally out of weed AND money. Stumbled out the back door, and suddenly spotted an 18 inch, half budded beauty. Probably five grams. Enough to get us through to money and weed. A seed was swept out. It's nice when a plan comes together!


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 10, 2011)

mtbazz who the fuck grows where theres hurricanes ? like a serious grow lol haha! wtf if i was going to spend 100$ on an outdoor i would make sure it would be covered from rain and protected from bugs before anything else and u say u spend 40 gs lol! if u really spent that much and didnt think about the hurricanes your hella stupid yo !!!!!!lol


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 10, 2011)

hahah oh u said 400$ lol i wont correct myself so we can all laugh i thought u said 40 gs .. haha damn im smoking sum good not reading rite


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 11, 2011)

If you grow on the east coast how do you avoid a hurricane?


----------



## MJstudent (Sep 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> there is almost no native cannabis in places close to civilization, so the likelyhood that you've stumbled upon wild plants is very very low.
> happy posting, stay high, grow your own plants.


 i fully agree with what your doing here, but i would very much like to see the evidence that you have to prove this statement. you cant judge that by any means. im completely in agreeance with you about taking them but i hate how people think wild cannabis is at all extinct. just because your average person doesnt stumble onto a plant doesnt meen squat about how many there are. in the middle of the country every year cops are trying to battle wild cannabis http://www.hempreport.com/2004/07/wild-marijuana.html just because you dont get high doesnt meen its not weed


----------



## MJstudent (Sep 11, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> I'm all for this as long as we ban the people growing on land that doesn't belong to them as well. Stealing AND trespassing are both illegal but I'm sure NONE of the guerilla growers will be for this.


your whats wrong wtih people. becasue people dont have medical and they dont want to lose there house by growing it inside illegaly they should have to buy all there weed? whats wrong with growing gov't land or public or hell even private land. if they get some chronic and dont have to risk losing everything theyve spet there lives trying to create its a win in my books.


----------



## DippyHippy (Sep 11, 2011)

As a victim these idiot thieves, I'm in absolute agreement. Stolen off MY property too.


----------



## Moteasah (Sep 11, 2011)

MJstudent said:


> your whats wrong wtih people. becasue people dont have medical and they dont want to lose there house by growing it inside illegaly they should have to buy all there weed? whats wrong with growing gov't land or public or hell even private land. if they get some chronic and dont have to risk losing everything theyve spet there lives trying to create its a win in my books.


No you. You're the problem thinking you can break law after law because it suits you. I guess we should all be able to murder someone just as long as it's benefitting yourself.


----------



## mygirls (Sep 11, 2011)

fucking thives i hate them.. and all post of thift should be deleated


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2011)

mygirls said:


> fucking thives i hate them.. and all post of thift should be deleated


if they even try to post in this section they will find their threads deleted fast.


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 11, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> If you grow on the east coast how do you avoid a hurricane?


 
dont grow monsters or any plants in the ground . keep them in pots small enough to move or on wheels to be rolled inside to shelter when the hurricanes come shit idk basically hurricanes hit the same fucking spots year after year so dont plant a grow where theres a hurricane if u cant manage to keep your plant dry and protected from the winds then dont waste your time but i think a real sturdy home made green house with polycarbonite sheeting would hold up pretty while


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2011)

MediMaryUser said:


> dont grow monsters or any plants in the ground . keep them in pots small enough to move or on wheels to be rolled inside to shelter when the hurricanes come shit idk basically hurricanes hit the same fucking spots year after year so dont plant a grow where theres a hurricane if u cant manage to keep your plant dry and protected from the winds then dont waste your time but i think a real sturdy home made green house with polycarbonite sheeting would hold up pretty while


very legit tips


----------



## MediMaryUser (Sep 11, 2011)

haha and make the green house raised up above ground level for flooding lol !!!!!!!! pretty un practical lol i wouldnt do it


----------



## MJstudent (Sep 11, 2011)

Moteasah said:


> No you. You're the problem thinking you can break law after law because it suits you. I guess we should all be able to murder someone just as long as it's benefitting yourself.


who said anything about murder? is taking a candy bar the same thing as killing a bunch of babies and eating them? no it isnt you fucking retard things have diferent levels of acceptability. youve never broken the law or any rule of any kind? no running by the pool ? no crossing streets without a crosswalk? no speeding? well then sir your a LIVING GOD and all people should live by your law and we should all fly flags with your picture and once a year we all get to line up and kiss your ass! your an idiot. in canada a whole 4000 people have even a medical marijuana lisence to smoke, forget a lisence to grow thier own medicine.and in a month no one gets to grow medical marijuana except the government and companies they decide should be aloud. so if my only choice is a federal park and i hike 2 hours into the bush to grow 15 plants or by my weed from a corporation you can go fuck yourself cuz half these people growing outdoors on public land put far more effort into things than unlocking a door .


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyone has the right to grow Moteasah. This thread is way off topic.

Bottom line is threads about stealing will not be tolerated.


----------



## poplars (Sep 11, 2011)

yep quite simple thanks for closing it I kept it open just in case any mods wanted to chime in and any reasonable opinions and such.


----------

